# New posts from homepage



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple of times now I have hit the new posts link on the new home page and find that there are none. The home page says that there are 25-100. When I take the link to the forums all posts are marked as read. Bug?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Maybe but be sure to hit "mark all forums read" to reset your cookies.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Make sure you not click on "new posts today" this one may not show you any posts, while the posts are new "today" they may not be new posts since your last visit. 

I have been using it for the past few days with no problem.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I use that feature which is a solution to one of my problems, so I would not have to go through all old posts. The other part of the solution was the option to click in a thread the last post read in that thread, but I do not always see that option.

I like these features.


----------

